
Sidetable Gives You the Pandas Methods You Didn't Know You Needed - klarahorton
https://beta.deepnote.com/article/sidetable-pandas-methods-you-didnt-know-you-needed
======
epiteton
Neat library, seems useful for quick data previews. Also had no idea you can
extend Pandas like this -
[https://pandas.pydata.org/docs/reference/api/pandas.api.exte...](https://pandas.pydata.org/docs/reference/api/pandas.api.extensions.register_dataframe_accessor.html)

